
The mystery of Kawasaki disease - MBCook
http://arstechnica.com/science/2015/06/the-mystery-of-kawasaki-disease/
======
carbocation
The consequences of Kawasaki - especially if undiagnosed - are severe.
Coronary artery ectasia, which infrequently persists, can lead to spontaneous
coronary thrombosis in otherwise young healthy adults. In other words, healthy
young adults can develop heart attacks as a consequence of this disease. This
is documented in the article, but I'll emphasize that it's something we see
(albeit rarely) in the real world.

------
K-Wall
Never expected to read an article about this on HN. I had Kawasaki's and was
extremely lucky that my doctor recognized it from another case they had with a
boy from the next town over.

------
jefe78
I suffered from this disease in Montreal, Canada at the age of 5. It came on
as Scarlet Fever. Eventually entire portions of my limbs were 'peeling'. The
skin on my tongue peeled towards the end - that was neat...

Nothing quite like being an early case for that particular city and having
doctors ask an 8 year old if they can photograph him...

Edit: What's really interesting is that a friend's cousin, only a few blocks
away from where we were living was apparently diagnosed with the same thing
only a few months prior.

~~~
ramgorur
I also suffered from this in Fukuoka at the age of 4, I also remember that
peeling stuff, really scary.

------
PhantomGremlin
When I read the article, I thought "surely this disease would have been on
House, M.D.". And it was:
[http://house.wikia.com/wiki/The_Confession](http://house.wikia.com/wiki/The_Confession)

